# help ID.peru high back rhom?



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## sp33 (Mar 24, 2006)

a rhom will be a rhom no matter where its from but if u know the collection point then you will know wether its a peruvian rhom or not are those 2 diff rhoms?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

sorry but this is off topic...but 95% of the threads you started was in the ID thread,are these pictures you find on the net and your guessing what it is or do you just purchase fish without knowing the ID of it?


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats what i was just gunna say, ive seen like 10 differnt fish pics youve posted up for id. They all yours or are they just pics youve found like snakebite said?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

some of the Ps are unique looking (in a beautiful way), also some are hard to ID. 
Frank


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

This fish appears to be a _Serrasalmus marginatus_ to me. There is no chance at all that that is a rhombeus.


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

WaxmasterJ said:


> This fish appears to be a _Serrasalmus marginatus_ to me. There is no chance at all that that is a rhombeus.


It's funny when people id with absolutely no scientific proof. This fish has a black band at the end of the tail and also reddish eyes. Marginatus Don't have bands and don't have red eyes. Try to use some science to back up your claims. "Appears or looks like" have no scientific value.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

well its blatantly obvious that it isn't a rhom just based on it's shape and the dorsal fin. Yellow pigmentation in it's gill plate and anal fin

btw I can show you plenty of fish with red eyes and black tail bands that *are not* rhoms


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

WaxmasterJ said:


> well its blatantly obvious that it isn't a rhom just based on it's shape and the dorsal fin. Yellow pigmentation in it's gill plate and anal fin
> 
> btw I can show you plenty of fish with red eyes and black tail bands that *are not* rhoms


http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/rhombeus.html
Frank mentions:
While it is discussed below, the rhombeus-complex group is still being looked at by competent authorities today. The variety of body shapes, coloration, and size is confusing.
and also:
I have seen S. rhombeus belly colors also go through many ontogeny changes, from red, pink, yellow, gold to white. With maturity, the belly color may become black or white, with the upper body dark gray giving it a marbled appearance.


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

BTW, if you read my post carefully, I also never said it's a rhom. I just said it's not a marginatus


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

WaxmasterJ said:


> well its blatantly obvious that it isn't a rhom just based on it's shape and the dorsal fin. Yellow pigmentation in it's gill plate and anal fin
> 
> btw I can show you plenty of fish with red eyes and black tail bands that *are not* rhoms


Many rhoms have yellow colouring on their gill plate and anal fin.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Ja said:


> well its blatantly obvious that it isn't a rhom just based on it's shape and the dorsal fin. Yellow pigmentation in it's gill plate and anal fin
> 
> btw I can show you plenty of fish with red eyes and black tail bands that *are not* rhoms


Many rhoms have yellow colouring on their gill plate and anal fin.
[/quote]

As of late many of these fish are turning out to not be rhoms. The exception as far as I know are the Rio Xingu specimens; these fish consistently seem to show a lot of yellow all through out their life cycle from what my research has shown me. Before Frank left boatloads of "rhoms" with yellow pigmentation where being written off as an undescribed species or as unidentified.


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

WaxmasterJ said:


> well its blatantly obvious that it isn't a rhom just based on it's shape and the dorsal fin. Yellow pigmentation in it's gill plate and anal fin
> 
> btw I can show you plenty of fish with red eyes and black tail bands that *are not* rhoms


Many rhoms have yellow colouring on their gill plate and anal fin.
[/quote]

As of late many of these fish are turning out to not be rhoms. The exception as far as I know are the Rio Xingu specimens; these fish consistently seem to show a lot of yellow all through out their life cycle from what my research has shown me. Before Frank left boatloads of "rhoms" with yellow pigmentation where being written off as an undescribed species or as unidentified.
[/quote]
Ok, so what you are saying is that just because this fish has yellow pigment then it's not a rhom. And I guess you also have no idea what a marginatus looks like either. And what rules out this fish being rhom? Have you examined scutes or spots? You need science to back up your claims besides dorsal fin and color. And how does the dorsal fin on a rhom or marginatus look different? Also, a rhom is a rhom regardless whether it's from rio xingu or not. There's only one species of rhom known to science. Do you know the difference between a rhom and the undescribed species other than "it looks like it or it's yellow." Frank would have more to say about it other than it's yellow. And what makes a rio xingu rhom different than the undescribed? According to you, they are both yellow. You are not making sense at all.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Quick notes before going to bed.

1) The fish topic is "help ID.*peru* high back rhom?". This fish is Peru if one goes by the topic, therefore it is not in the region of Rio Xingu which is Brazil.

2) The fish in the photo is not even close to S. marginatus which has a dark "V" and sometimes a black thin band a caudal edge. This feature on this particular fish photo is seen on some S. compressus and S. altuvei juveniles.

3) Yellow on the belly or gill doesn't amount to a hill of beans to establish locality if you don't know the river.

My impression of the fish looks like a sub adult S. compressus (going into its barred state). Or a plain S. rhombeus. But the photo is poor quality and angled wrong to know for certain which of those two it is.

~night.


----------



## NervousRed (Oct 22, 2006)

呵呵, 葫芦^^
its not so important to know what exactly it is, as long as you like it ..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i wonder how many breeds of rhom there realy is out there? and how many havint even made it to the fish colectors yet


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

no way to tell, however nice rhom


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Damn talk about a bump from the past . . .


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Almost 4 years and you give it a bump WTF


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------

